# Emotiva XPA-5 Power Chord Issue



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am from Australia and just bought an Emotiva AMO from the USA.

XPA-5 delivered today but the power chord end to the powerpoint has a US style connection.

The connection to the XPA-5 looks similar to one that goes into a computer. Therefore, can I simply grab one of my spare computer power chords and use it on the XPA-5 as the end that goes into the power point will be an Australian type?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mark - as long as the Emotiva has dual voltage depending on the country 110v or 240v then you should be ok, and maybe make sure the fuse is the correct one too as specified?


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

John,

Emotiva is 115v to 240v, self selecting.

The computer chord I have is a 10 amp, 250v. Will this be ok?


Thanks


Mark


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, you should be ok with that power chord Mark.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Just on a side note, I always use after market well shielded 13amp fused cables on all my kit with no problems what so ever...and surge protection power strips just for peace of mind.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Recruit, problem solved.


Mark


----------

